# Wireless Phone Line Extenders



## jakebrake (Dec 4, 2006)

Running a phone line to my 622 is going to be a real pain. Right now I have it running across the floor and under throw rugs.

I understand some have used wireless telephone extenders. What brand and model numbers have been most successful? It's either that or try to run wire under the crawl space.

Jake


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

jakebrake said:


> Running a phone line to my 622 is going to be a real pain. Right now I have it running across the floor and under throw rugs.
> 
> I understand some have used wireless telephone extenders. What brand and model numbers have been most successful? It's either that or try to run wire under the crawl space.
> 
> Jake


Personally I hard wire everything. However for those instances during installations at various customers residences; I've found that the RCA RC930's work all of the time. This is not their normal 926 model, it is also made for modems & faxes as well as traditional landline telephones.

/http://accessories.rca.com/en-US/modeldetail.html?maincat=Wireless+Solutions&subcat=Wireless+Jacks&modelnum=RC930


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I use the RCA RC930 and it works well for me.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Ditto on the RCA for me. Routing a phone line would have been a real pain for me.

Works fine even if it is ugly!


----------



## MN Wild Fan (Dec 3, 2006)

Any way to utilize a cell phone to avoid the fee?


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I bought them at WalMart...don't even know the brand. They're an off-white color, and they work fine. $39.00 for 1 transmitter and 1 receiver.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

MN Wild Fan said:


> Any way to utilize a cell phone to avoid the fee?


Nope, the software in the 622 looks for a dial tone. No dial tones on cells.


----------

